# Our hedgehogs Wieght



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi We adopted an albino male hedgehog on Aug. 14th that had mites treat via the vet. He is about 2 years old. When we was at the vets the y weighted him and he was 


Thursday, August 15, 2013 -> 432 g @ Vet
Then again 

Monday, August 26, 2013 -> 409 g @ Vet


He was on Kitten Royal Canine and we have changed it to Royal Canine Indoor cat food. The vet say we should watch his weight as he seem to be loosing alot.. . He loves his new wheel and seem to be in in alot..Here is his weight since then. Do you think we should be considered


Thursday, August 29, 2013 -> 400 g
Friday, August 30, 2013 -> 406 g
Saturday, August 31, 13 -> 404 g @ 7:00pm
Wednesday, September 04, 2013 -> 380 g @ 3:36 pm


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Weights can be deceiving - hedgies can lose as much as 20 grams with a big poop (maybe more? I forget)! :lol: He does seem to be on a downward trend though, so I'd keep an eye on that. Did he need to lose weight or was he at a healthy weight before? If he was at a healthy weight to begin with and he likes his wheel a lot, he may need some kitten food in there to keep his weight steady. I would suggest either putting the old food back in (mixed with the new one) and find the right ratio so that his weight evens out, or check out another brand, maybe. Royal Canin's not terrible, but it's expensive for being a middle-quality food. It's also nice to have different brands in case one has a recall so you (hopefully) don't end up with all of hedgie's food in the recall.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, as someone who has been tracking their hedgehog's weight daily for about nine months now... It's crazy the kind of fluctuations they can have.


----------



## rodentsrus (Feb 9, 2009)

alexvdl said:


> Yeah, as someone who has been tracking their hedgehog's weight daily for about nine months now... It's crazy the kind of fluctuations they can have.


So you wouldn't alarmed?


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

rodentsrus said:


> So you wouldn't alarmed?


I wouldn't be too alarmed- but I'd keep an eye on it just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep an eye on the body shape as well as the weight. If he starts to have a ) ( shape when you look at him from above, that's a sign that he's losing too much and needs a kitten food mixed in.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

I wouldn't be too worried about it. Time of day matters a lot when it comes to hedgie weighings and, you don't have a lot of data points. Keep an eye on it and see what happens. Keep in mind tha tthe new move will affect him, and it'll take time to get set into a new routine as well.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

If you're going to track weight (for pets or for people), it's best to weigh at the same time every day, and to make a graph. That way you can see the general trend rather than looking at just the individual numbers. A LOT goes into weight fluctuations -- whether the individual has had a good poop recently, water retention, size and timing of the most recent meal, and so on. So you need to look at trends rather than the individual data points. Weigh more often if you can, at the same time of day each time, and plot it out on a graph.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey. I see your situation. The best weight to make them bigger is putting them on a healthy kitten food. They actually like the kitten better than the adult.  I got a hedgehog named Ginger, and she was very underweight, now, we are concerned for her weight because she is too big. Ginger has been big because we feed her Authority sensitive soulution Turkey, Kitten. It's dry cat food. My herd loves it. They eat it like it's candy lol! I would recommend Authority, but you can still have your food but I would use Kitten. Give her bene-bac and I would use Puppy booster beef. We have researched it and it is good. This is good info, so be sure to pass this on!  Hope this helped,
Katie


----------

